# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  Relizamos todo tipo de injerto en diferentes variedades de uvas

## CARLOS SEBASTIAN FELIX

como estan srs. de agroforum
somos nuevos en en este foro 
somos un grupo de personas que realizamos injerto de todo tipo de uva 
con porta injerto doe ray
al momento tenemos en venta injertos de uva quebranta (excluisvo para pisco) red globe, flame, borgoña blanaca y negra entre otros tipos
cualquier informacion de su interes solo escribanos cac_2@hotmail.com
o llamar al fono 997620525 claro
o la rpm #625294 
graciasTemas similares: Zanahoria japonesa f1 tipo chantenay( similar al abaco) FICHA TECNICA CEBOLLA AMARILLA EMY 102 F1 - TIPO GRANEX Vendo aji amarillo seco - aji mirasol - tipo sureño - churro. Fabricacion de todo tipo de remolques y carretas agricolas Pepinillo jaguar f1 (tipo monarch)

----------


## miguelitz25

Estimado Ing. Carlos 
Sí requiere de equipos de medición como PH Metros y Refractómetros para el seguimiento y calibración de sus frutos no dude en comunicarse con nosotros que gustosos lo atenderemos.

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Porque no  indican las condiciones.??
Venden plantas ya injertadas??? cual es el precio unitario y si es puesto en chacra.
Si tengo los patrones y quiero injertarlos, las yemas o las puas las ponen ustedes? y cuanto cobran por cada planta injertada
Cual es la garantia de prendimiento en porcentajes.
Que pasa si, el resultado no es el de la uva que yo deseaba.

----------

